# March '07 - FAC



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

sorry to be so long in getting this up and going. i was in the hospital having my hand surgery on the 1st. we had to drive to fargo on wednesday night, beat the storm there, then beat the storm home the next day :dance: surgery went well. i'll be in a case for at least 4 weeks then i'm not sure what. the bandages i have on now come off on friday then they will put the cast on. for those of you who my not remember i had excision arthroplasty of the thumb joint http://www.orthogate.org/patient-education/hand/excision-arthroplasty-of-the-thumb.html if you are squeamish don't bother looking. while in there they also got rid og a ganglion cyst that had gone through the tendon sheath and was causing a lot of pain. anyway, i won't be doing much fibering. i hope to be able to spin at the wheel as soon as i get my cast on. i took two weeks off work but may need more.

that is the only news i have to share. i'll live vicariously through all for awhile so use your best descriptives for me.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, I'm sending healing thoughts your way. Hope you recover fast and can enjoy those few weeks at home. It sounds like you're socked in with snow right now, so this was probably a good time to be off. 
Although it's cold here this morning, spring is definitely on the way with a few daffodils and crocuses blooming. I've got lots of cole crop seedlings growing under lights in the basement and started some warmer season things, including cotton, a few days ago. I'm not really ready to start gardening again, but I can't argue with the weather!
I've been spinning some fleece in the grease that I got in Shetland last year, planning to make a lace scarf or shawl. I've been in a dyeing mood lately and can't wait until we turn on the water at our cabin/workshop so I can do some dyeing. I found an article in an old Spin-Off on dyeing with spices so am planning to try that--nutmeg, paprika, cinnamon, turmeric, etc. I'm also knitting a gansey sweater for DH and a lace shawl for me from handspun Corriedale, silk and a bit of glitz (not that I ever go anywhere that calls for glitz!).


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

March, wishing a fast and total recovery. 

I had asked for a loom for my birthday and Christmas, we were still discussing which ones I wanted out of what wood when I found a wonderful deal on a floor loom. I really think it was one of those meant to be things. When we went to pick it up, she gave me her chair, lots of drafts and a copy of "The Joy of Handweaving" and a large warping board. Then she said that she was going to sale her spinning wheel and would I be interested? So for $100 I got her wheel, a set of very new handcarders, lazy kate and bobbins and a basket that she had made that was full of wool in the grease, and a large shopping bag full of yarn and wool. Life is good!
I haven't really been home much to use any of these things, but I have been doing a lot of knitting and some weaving on some of my smaller more portable looms. One of which is making bands to put on old blue jeans that I rip up and make into aprons with pockets. I have some bamboo that I really want to get busy crocheting a shawl out of, but I am determined to finish a few projects before I start it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sending healing prayers, March.

Wow Grams! You hit the mother lode!!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Has it only been ten days since I visited with you all? So many things seem to have been going here! I've been busy with storms, work, snow and preparing for the new foster child. Funding has been approved, and she'll be moving in the last week of the month. She's a busy girl...loves to play in the sheep pasture and in the barn, and in the pond, and ..... She can build just about anything with kindling and duct tape too. The visits have gone well, but the real test will be after she's moved in and had a couple of weeks to settle (at least I hope I get that much good behavior).
The shearer is scheduled to come during the last week of March. I'm still trying to get the last fleece washed-but it seems I've got good company there...five more shetland fleeces..plus one of the community liasons at work has told me she'll have lama fleeces for me soon as well.
I've been working with fiber arts at the school again...we've done some felting and made knitting needles. After spring break we're going to start dying fleece and some wool yarn I found on sale! Friday we start the knitting lessons. I'm going to have to teach the other adults too. It should be fun and all the kids are looking forward to it.
I'm also getting paperwork together to apply at the local school district. This winter's storms and the 35 miles/50 minute commute each way was exhausting. The local school has a two part-time positions that they've put together to create one full time position...and it's only 8 miles and 20 minutes away. I hate to leave the center I work for now, but sometimes one must do what is prudent and practical. My attitude is I'll do the application, and go from there. If it happens great-if not great. 
Anyway, it's bedtime and this DayLight Savings time has my schedule a bit out of sync....hope to spend time visiting soon. May spring find you doing what you love best...betty


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

We don't seem to be keeping up this thread on this forum so I'll bump it up. My fiber activity has dropped way off as the temperatures have soared here--up to 80Âº yesterday and again today. It's too hot for March in my opinion. The power company sent out the tree trimmers to our area this week, and so far we've had them drop 6 truckloads of wood chips. :dance: I'm so happy as I don't have to scrounge for something to mulch the aisles of my garden; I'll be able to save the leaves I raked last fall for the garden beds. So I've been hauling chips for the last couple of days, and DH actually got out and helped remove the brambles from just outside the garden and suggested he chip that area--they're sooo invasive. I'm so happy about the chips--some women like diamonds; I just want free woodchips  

I've got my spring garden all planted--onions, broccoli, lettuce, kale, chard, cabbage, etc. I've been having major problems with my seed sowing indoors--lots of damping off this year and an investation of aphids. I'm afraid I won't have many herb seedlings to sell this year :Bawling: I've started brown and white cotton. The white is a variety with maroon leaves--quite pretty. I plan to grow flax again too although I have yet to use it for fiber as I don't have all the equipment.

I did a bit of natural dyeing one day using spices--paprika, cloves, and turmeric-- and yellow daffodils! The paprika gave a nice warm beige, the turmeric a brassy yellow, and the cloves a weak beige--nothing I'd repeat, but it's fun to see what colors come out. The daffodils gave a really pretty yellow. I used alum (potassium aluminum sulfate, not kitchen alum) and cream of tarter for a mordant. I'm drying some more and want to dye a bigger batch of wool and try tin as a mordant. 

Hope everyone is enjoying spring.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine I'll help you bump too  

I have a question about using tin as a mordant. Do you use a powdered version or do you take a piece of tin and toss it into the pot. I know people who use actual pieces of metal as mordants when they dye. I really need to try some dying. I'd like to have a dyeing day this spring or summer. Several years ago I bought dyes, quite a few and I put them onto a bag and put that bag into a safe spot. Now I have no idea where I put them :shrug: I've looked in all the spots where I keep fiber stuff in my house but nothing :grump: I'm sure if I bought more dye stuff then the bag would show up  

Katherine do you use commercial dyes? What do you like? 

I'm so fiber starved, not as in I need fiber but I need to work with fiber. Hmmm, maybe I can wash some of the fleeces I have laying around.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm just trying to finish up the WIP (down to socks for DS to wear for his Civil War reenacting - spun from fine heathered Jacob roving (redbudlane) and my first RH weaving project before Paul gets the greenhouse repaired and I get busy with gardening.

It was in the 80's yesterdan and suppose to get almost as warm today. Too warm for this time of year. I'm tempted to pull back the winter mulch on the gardens but know if I do, I'll have to cover them up before the end of next month.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, I've never used tin before except in a class years ago because of its toxicity, but I bought some powdered to try because I keep reading about it. I like trying natural dyes, but for colorfastness, brightness, and ease I have to admit that I favor commercial dyes. I've been using Landscape dyes from Woodland Woolworks, Lanaset acid dyes from Pro Chemical & Dye (http:..www.prochemical.com). I use Procion MX dyes for my baskets and for cotton and other non-wool fibers. We've now turned the water back on at our cabin/workshop so I'm planning a dye day too in the near future.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Katherine. I think Lanaset is what the ladies at Rovings use to make their wonderful colored roving. 

Right now it is 53 degrees, that is way too warm for this time of year. I have the windows open, I'm really enjoying the fresh air. We have mud everywhere but the ground is thawed to about 7" so far.

I wish I had picked up dog poop when it was still frozen :grump: One of these years I'll learn my lesson.

Cyndi I would be going nuts if it was that warm here. I really don't like that sort of heat.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Never fear, Marchwind, the cold is coming. It's in the 60's here today but by Wednesday it's supposed to be back to the 30's, so enjoy it.

I don't know where the time goes! It seems like I'm always in a hurry and going to be late and never have time to "just chat". I hate keeping a schedule, but oh, well, it could be worse.

The Patsy Z workshop was great. We blended on hand and drum carders and spun llama, alpaca, cashmere, angora, mohair, possum, llamora, and yak. What a blast. Two full days of that. 

I also learned a lot of helpful hints for organizing projects and spinning samples for your projects and deciding what you want to use and keeping, labeling and organizing all these samples! Basically, keep a sample of everything you do from what and how much you blended to a finished sample of the spun yarn. 

AND, we made some faux boucle yarn using mohair and wooly nylon thread which was really cool. It's a little time consuming but easy! 

I got some helpful hints for spinning too, such as when the twist goes into your bundle of fiber, how to spin that out by stopping the wheel and just finger spinning it out. Also, bacj twisting at the point of twist with your two fingers. THAT was a big help to me cause it was something I was having a problem with. 

Also got to see wool moths and eggs on a carder which I had never seen before. Someone let her borrow a drum carder and they hadn't cleaned it off very well and there were wool moths on it...NOT good! 

Patsy says that if you have wool moths in your fleece, you should put it in the sun. Sun is the only thing that kills the moths AND the eggs. Freezing will NOT kill the eggs. 

It was a great fiber weekend and I got lots of inspiration! 

Spring is coming quick here, everything's getting green. It's about time to get the seeds and the potatoes planted. 

The lambs are all growing so fast. The one we bottle fed is such a joy. He comes running as soon as he sees us come out the door and follows me all over the place like a puppy dog. Yes, we're going to have to keep that one. 

Well, time to get to work. Have a great day!
Deb


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I have had a wonderful fiber week.... 
I attended a Swedish weaving workshop given by Joanne Hall of Elkhorn Mountains Weaving Studio...
If you all get the chance to attend her workshops, you must.... such a wonderful and inspiring person. As a beginner weaver I feel now that I can weave loads of wonderful drafts. I came home not only with workshop materails and knowledge but with great books and two wonderfully made shuddles. All I want to do now is weave, but it is time to work also.... bummer.....
Also at the workshop was an outstanding master knitter by the name of Timothy Flint. He brought some of his works and Wow! such beautiful stuff. A sweater knitted on sixe 2 needles with double strand of weaving weight wool/silk blend (a sweater to die for!). There was also a show and tell of rag rugs that the others in the workshop had made and an evening of swedish rag rug making info.....

I guess now I will have to get all the sheep sheared and get to work, there are just way too many wonderful things to do with the wool!
Have a great fiber week!
Tami


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm anxiously awaiting my first new fleece this year. Should be here at the end of the week/first part of next - 9 lbs of dark grey/mocha Rambouilet. 

Have decided to take all the bits and pieces of single ply I've found on bobbins strewn all thru the house (don't ask) and make dishclothes .

~Falcon


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooooo that sound yummy Falcondance. Do you know what you want to do with it?

Pasotami do you have a like to a website for the person you took your class from? It sounds like a great class. Did you have to take your own loom or did they have them for you to use while there?


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Joanne Hall sells Glimakra looms so her website is www.glimakraUSA.com. She is in Montana. We all brought our own looms, there were all kinds and about 15 of them. Tablelooms, floor looms of all kinds, and a neat one called a Dobby loom (not sure of the brand name), it was a 24 harness and really a fine loom to work on.
Joanne left our workshop and was driven by a guild member to the J.C. Campbell School in NC for a week long workshop. That is also another wonder fiber place to go to, they teach crafts and give lots of workshops year round.
I'm looking at also taking the Harrisville Designs workshop in August.... but right now I have to get to work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you ever taken classes here http://sieversschool.com/ It is a wonderful place to learn and the caliber of teachers is unbelievable. I was part of the very first knitting class they offered, way back when.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I just met a local lady new to the area that raises corriedale for handspinners!! I've invited her to our fiber guild meeting next Thursday!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I'm waiting for the shearer to call back. I had talked to him earlier in the month, but we still had snow and I didn't want to shear with snow on the ground. Then we had warmer weather last week...now snow this morning and rain and snow all day today. I guess the sheep will just have to stay in the barn once it's done- at least for a week or so at this rate.

My new foster child arrived on Friday. She's full of adventure and very busy. She loves all the animals, and they seem to like her right back. I think this child will be more successful in her transition than the last one-but we'll see. 

I've been spinning a three ply shetland from my two year old light fawn ewe for a loose hooded sweater jacket with a celtic twist trim up the front and around the hood. I've got about a pound spun, plyed and washed...and I've done a swatch. NOW all I need to do is finish the last 8 ounces and I'm ready to start. In the mean time I've finished a gaiter and am planning a new handbag. Hope to get it all done before the Black Sheep Gathering because I'm signing up for a spindle class and a whole day workshop on making novelty yarns. Can't wait! 

Hope all of you are seeing signs of spring-I've got daffodils finally-and are ready to move your fibering outdoors soon! betty


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Today really looked like spring here - redbuds and lots of flowers out everywhere... pear trees are blooming up a storm.... I started the spring plowing of our 7 areas for wheat hay and then corn.... Yesterday evening I sheared our 2 angora and the buck is a beautiful silver, this should make some really nicely colored yarn. Our Nanny is a tri-color (not sure of the exact term for her color) but her light points make a beautful verigated yarn. Now I am on to the sheep for shearing - I'm going to keep only a few fleeces for myself this shearing, our guild members want the rest this year so at least it will not be piled in my garage like the rest of it.... 
My spinning plans are to attempt to spin a very fine pure wool so it can be plyed for warp, so far I am getting closer to the diameter I need but still have a ways to go with it.... I'm hoping that by using the long wool breed of the BL I can obtain the strength needed in a small yarn. We'll see....
Gonna hit the bed, got lots to do in the morning.
Happy fibering!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new April FAC is up. Please post here http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2150420#post2150420


----------

